# Bergoglio (pronunciación)



## EternoBGV

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber cómo se pronuncia el apellido _Bergoglio_ del Papa Francis en español/castellano habitual.

La pronunciación italiana de _Bergoglio _sería [bɛrˈgɔ*ʎ**ʎ*o], con -_gli_- sonando [ʎ] como la _ll_ del lleísmo. Y como no existe tal sonido en el español rioplatense, yeísta o zheísta, supongo que la pronunciación españolizada debería ser /ber.ˈgo.glio/. Pero todavía no estoy seguro cuál sea la pronunciación más popular, especialmente en Argentina. ¿Me pueden aclarar esta duda?

Muchas gracias.

P.D. Discúlpenme si hay algún error del uso de las palabras adecuadas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aún no he tenido ocasión de pronunciarlo, pero como soy un analfabeto en italiano creo que lo pronunciaría tal como se escribe, terminado como _ganglio_.

Un saludo


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Aún no he tenido ocasión de pronunciarlo, pero como soy un analfabeto en italiano creo que lo pronunciaría tal como se escribe, terminado como _ganglio_.
> 
> Un saludo



Y harías muy mal.
*Bergoglio *rima con "bollo" (con la versión de "bollo" tal como la pronunciamos tú y yo).

Un abrazo.


----------



## Ludaico

Vamos a ver:
-¿La be con la e y con la ere? (sí, he dicho "ere")
-¡Ber!
-¡Muy bien!, prosigamos.
-¿La ge con la o?
-¡Go!
-¡Excelente! Vamos con la última.
-¿La ge con la ele con la i y con la o?
-¡Glio!
-¡Fantástico! Veamos ahora todo junto:
-¡Bergoglio!
-¡Bravo, muy bien! plas, plas, plas, plas...


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Aún no he tenido ocasión de pronunciarlo, pero como soy un analfabeto en italiano creo que lo pronunciaría tal como se escribe, terminado como _gan*glio*_*.*


Yo sí he pronunciado el apellido (y tal como dice *Lurrezko*); y hasta donde he oído todos los rioplatenses lo pronuncian de la misma manera.: [ber gó glio].


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Y harías muy mal.
> *Bergoglio *rima con "bollo" (con la versión de "bollo" tal como la pronunciamos tú y yo).
> 
> Un abrazo.



Lo práctico que es tener un experto en italiano a mano. Entonces, ¿sería como _Bergo*ll*o_, para entendernos?


----------



## Ludaico

Agró said:


> ...*Bergoglio *rima con "bollo"...



¿En español?


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Lo práctico que es tener un experto en italiano a mano. Entonces, ¿sería como _Bergo*ll*o_, para entendernos?



Tal cual, pero habrá que convenir que el propio interesado puede pronunciarlo como quiera (que para eso es papa) o pueda (que para eso es argentino).


----------



## Agró

Ludaico said:


> ¿En español?



Gran pregunta.
Cuando pronunciamos un nombre no español, ¿lo hacemos en español? ¿Debemos hacerlo en español? ¿Debemos intentar pronunciarlo como en su forma original? Venga, no es tan difícil.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Tal cual, pero habrá que convenir que el propio interesado puede pronunciarlo *como quiera *(que para eso es papa) o *pueda *(que para eso es argentino).


O como *sepa *o crea saber -que no habla tan bien el italiano, vamos, que se le mezclan los tantos-.


----------



## Ludaico

Agró said:


> Gran pregunta.
> Cuando pronunciamos un nombre no español, ¿lo hacemos en español? ¿Debemos hacerlo en español? ¿Debemos intentar pronunciarlo como en su forma original? Venga, no es tan difícil.



Creía que era una norma obligatoria (¿la han cambiado?) del foro la de atenerse a la pregunta o tema inicial del hilo. En este caso se trata de :



> Quisiera saber *cómo se pronuncia *el apellido _Bergoglio_ del Papa Francis *en español*/



Por ello pregunté si la contestación que se daba era la adecuada ("en español") a la pregunta que se realizaba. Me extrañó mucho que en español se pronunciara el nombre del Papa de la forma que estaban diciendo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Evidentemente en español, el idioma de los argentinos, bergoglio (tengo un alumno llamafo Gaggioglio y no pronuncia -llo, sino -glio, como no podía ser de otra manera. Otra cosa es como pronuncien en Italia, donde la -gl- representa la lateral elle [λ].


----------



## Ludaico

Agró said:


> Te mando un "privado" (corro el riesgo de que me capen).


¿Sigues afirmando que Bergoglio se pronuncia en español como "Bergollo"?
Saludos.

(Más que nada... por atenernos a la pregunta inicial, que aún está su respuesta "en el viento".)


----------



## Agró

Ludaico said:


> ¿Sigues afirmando que Bergoglio se pronuncia en español como "Bergollo"?
> Saludos.



Se pronuncia como se puede, según las habilidades de cada cual, creo que eso ya ha quedado claro.
Lo interesante, para mí, de la cuestión, no es eso sino cómo debería pronunciarse. En mi opinión: que rime con "pollo".


----------



## Calambur

EternoBGV said:


> Pero todavía no estoy seguro cuál sea *la pronunciación más popular, especialmente en Argentina*. ¿Me pueden aclarar esta duda?





Ludaico said:


> (Más que nada... por atenernos a la pregunta inicial, que aún está su respuesta "en el viento".)


La respuesta no está "en el viento". 
Mirá el _post _#5.


----------



## Ludaico

Agró said:


> *Se pronuncia como se puede*, según las habilidades de cada cual, creo que *eso ya ha quedado claro.
> *Lo interesante, para mí, de la cuestión, no es eso sino cómo debería pronunciarse. En mi opinión: que rime con "pollo".



Supongo que lo que quisiste decir es: "eso ya *ME* ha quedado claro..." (un lapsus, supongo)
O sea, ha de pronunciarse como alguna palabra que rime con pollo. Como, por ejemplo:...


----------



## XiaoRoel

> La respuesta no está "en el viento".
> Mirá el _post _#5.


Exacto.


----------



## Ludaico

Calambur said:


> La respuesta no está "en el viento".
> Mirá el _post _#5.


Aunque no era a vos a quien preguntaba, gracias por tan amable respuesta. Se me pasó este aporte. Donde dices, he encontrado la manera de pronunciar este nombre como yo creía que debe de ser pronunciado en español, que es lo que se peguntaba al principio de todo. 
Saludos.



XiaoRoel said:


> Exacto.



Correcto.


----------



## Agró

Ludaico said:


> Supongo que lo que quisiste decir es: "eso ya *ME* ha quedado claro..." (un lapsus, supongo)
> O sea, ha de pronunciarse como alguna palabra que rime con pollo. Como, por ejemplo:...



No.
Si alguien sabe cuál es la norma de cómo deben pronunciarse los nombres extranjeros, por favor, que la comparta. No creo que haya nada al respecto, pero ¿quién sabe? Como no lo tengo claro, pregunto: ¿vosotros pronunciáis los nombres franceses (pongamos Rousseau, Trudeau, Foucault), según las reglas de pronunciación española?

Pollo, bollo, follo, meollo, cogollo, pimpollo...


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Argentina se hispanizan los nombres italianos (y todos los demás de lenguas extranjeras).


----------



## Ludaico

Agró said:


> No.
> Si alguien sabe cuál es la norma de cómo deben pronunciarse los nombres extranjeros, por favor, que la comparta. No creo que haya nada al respecto, pero ¿quién sabe? Como no lo tengo claro, pregunto: ¿vosotros pronunciáis los nombres franceses (pongamos Rousseau, Trudeau, Foucault), según las reglas de pronunciación española?
> 
> Pollo, bollo, follo, meollo, cogollo, pimpollo...


Es bien fácil: Rousseau es Rusó. Trudeau es Tridó (atragantándose algo con la letra erre (como al hacer gárgaras) y poniendo la boca de piñón al pronunciar la segunda sílaba). Foucault es Fucolt, etc.


----------



## Lurrezko

En fin, no hay mucho más que discutir: el forero que pregunta ya tiene la respuesta. En español, *Bergoglio* se pronuncia tal como se lee. Si alguien curioso o aventurero tiene la disparatada idea de aproximarse a la pronunciación italiana, comete un craso error, porque eso sólo se hace con el inglés y el francés.

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

Ludaico said:


> Es bien fácil: Rousseau es Rusó. Trudeau es Tridó (atragantándose algo con la letra erre (como al hacer gárgaras) y poniendo la boca de piñón al pronunciar la segunda sílaba). Foucault es Fucolt, etc.


Y, ¿por qué Rousseau se pronunciaría "Rusó" mientras que "Bergoglio" no se pronunciaría "Bergollo"? No veo la lógica.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Y, ¿por qué Rousseau se pronunciaría "Rusó" mientras que "Bergoglio" no se pronunciaría "Bergollo"? No veo la lógica.



Es que es francés, Peter. Ahí sí que se puede. Y yo a ti te pronuncio /peter/, con dos es y acento en la segunda. Rima con meter.


----------



## Gabriel

Dado que la pregunta original especificaba:

_"Pero todavía no estoy seguro cuál sea la pronunciación más popular, especialmente en Argentina. ¿Me pueden aclarar esta duda?"_

Eso elimina todas las teorizaciones, especulaciones, y dudas.

Especialmente en Argentina, TODO el mundo le dice Ber-g*o*-glio, sílaba por sílaba y letra por letra, tal como se escribe. Y punto.

¿Es correcto decirle así? ¿Hay que castellanizar los nombres extranjeros? ¿O debería mantenerse lo mejor posible la pronunciación en italiano?
No sé. Eso es otro tema.


----------



## EternoBGV

Bueno, déjenme explicar un poco más. Como ya conozco la pronunciación italiana de este apellido, lo que quería saber era sólo la pronunciacion más habitual entre los hispanohablantes. Comprendo bien que hay varios modos de pronunciar los nombres de origen extranjero y, que yo entienda, no se puede decidir fácilmente cuál es el modo más correcto o recomendado. Este tipo de cuestión ocurre también con los anglicismos en mi lengua materna.

De toda manera, muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme.
Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Gabriel said:


> Especialmente en Argentina, TODO el mundo le dice Ber-g*o*-glio, sílaba por sílaba y letra por letra, tal como se escribe. Y punto.





No Gabriel. Disiento rotundamente de tu aseveración: los italianos residentes en la Argentina pronuncian Ber-g*o*-llio.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> italianos  (_que no argentinos_) residentes en la Argentina


----------



## cacarulo

Mate said:


> No Gabriel. Disiento rotundamente de tu aseveración: los italianos residentes en la Argentina pronuncian Ber-g*o*-llio.



Los italianos residentes en la Argentina, que deben de ser muy pocos, quizá.
Los argentinos descendientes de italianos, que somos muchísimos, decimos Bergoglio.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> No Gabriel. Disiento rotundamente de tu aseveración: los italianos residentes en la Argentina pronuncian Ber-g*o*-llio.


En tal caso Ber-go-llo,


----------



## Calambur

¿Y si lo llamamos por su nombre de fantasía?
Digo (además de Francisco) Paco, Pancho, Frasco, Frascuelo. Muestra sentido del humor, así que no creo que se enoje.


----------



## Lexinauta

Aquí hay un hilo donde se debate el tema.
Hasta donde podamos, lo más _respetuoso _es pronunciar un apellido según el idioma de origen [ber go llo], salvo los casos en que, también por respeto, no es recomendable hacerlo, como por ej. 'Cichero' [chi que ro].


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero si hasta de niño le llamaban Bergoglio (con todas las letras, en español claro está) y él a sí mismo se dice Bergoglio. ¡Por qué buscarle más patas a la mesa?


----------



## Mate

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero si hasta de niño le llamaban Bergoglio (con todas las letras, en español claro está) y él a sí mismo se dice Bergoglio. ¡Por qué buscarle más patas a la mesa?


Por lo que dice Lurrezco más arriba, hombre. Porque las cosas no son siempre blanco o negro; porque hay gente que se manda la parte y que le dice Bergollo porque así se pronuncia en italiano, otra que lo llama Bergoglio porque es así como se escribe y porque le importa un pito como se dice en italiano, y hasta está quien prefiere llamarlo Pancho. 

Y sobre todo, amigo Xiao, porque en la Argentina --que es ancha pero sobre todo alargada-- no se hispanizan todos los nombres italianos ni todos los nombres de las otras lenguas extranjeras. 


P.s. el hilo que apunta Lexinauta es muy bueno y aclara esto de la aleatoriedad en la pronunciación de apellidos italianos en la Argentina. Aclara que lo único que cabe aclarar es que todo es aleatorio.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Mi post no es nada académico pero da la casualidad que mi apellido acaba también en *-glio *(origen italiano), que llevo 30 años en España y que siempre han (amigos y en las administraciones) pronunciado (a veces intentando pronunciar: que conste como anécdota que durante años me pregunté si de verdad la esposa de mi marido era yo porque el que nos casó nunca, en ningún momento supo pronunciar mis nombre y apellidos ):
- glio (como en ganglio)

Hasta luego


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá (Chile), también se dice “Bergoglio”, tal como se escribe.
Primera noticia que tengo de que Bergoglio en italiano rima con fo… pollo.
Es que no tenemos muchos italianos por acá, la colonia residente es pequeña.
_


----------

